

Outsourcing in India - Aries11

Hi everyone, I have been building a software product for the past 2 years. I&#x27;m now leaving my 3rd Indian software development company and looking to hire my 4th. To say that I have had bad luck is an understatement. Has anyone had a really great experience with a company in India? Any comments or suggestions would be appreciated. Thanks
======
thecapo
Where are you located? We develop from Argentina, and we focus on quality.
www.prosart.com

~~~
Aries11
I'm in California. I've never considered Argentina, they don't get to much
attention as being a tech country.

